# [SOLVED] Wireless internet periodic lag spike? [moved from Windows 7/Vista]



## penlu (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm new here--if this thread happens to be in the wrong forum, please put it in its place? Thanks!

I am experiencing a problem with wireless internet in which the connection seems to stop functioning for 1-5 seconds on a _very_ predictable interval. I've timed this interval to be around 35 seconds; it's repetitive enough that I am able to call the next manifestation of its effects to within one second of their appearance.

The effects of the network stoppage are most evident during continuous usage of the network by applications such as video chat and file downloading. Video chat and downloads will freeze for the duration of the stoppage. Continuous pinging (of the router) gives an anomalously high time or the request times out. Watching the network usage in Task Manager shows a very obvious periodic dip. (See command prompt output and task manager screenshots below~)

The appearance of the dip and of the disruption of ping are most evident when the network is in continuous use, such as during video chat or file downloading. The level of use does not appear to be significant.

Booting into Safe Mode with Networking gives significantly different results; the network lag problem seems to disappear completely. Testing with different devices (a WiFi-enabled cell phone) seems to support the case that the problem is with the computer I use and not the network, router, or ISP.

The problem appeared sometime between April 15 and April 17. Before April 15, no obvious manifestations of the issue occurred; after April 17, the lag problem was occurring as it occurs now.

I have attempted a number of solutions suggested on the internet, including:

Rebooting
Disabling WLAN autoconfiguration
Disabling firewall/antivirus/numerous other services
Updating display/wireless adapter drivers
Booting into Safe Mode with Networking

They're vague because I have tried a very large number. I have not tried them in combination. I am starting on checking into every update and installation conducted in the April 15-17 period.

Safe mode has been the only one to stop the problem, but it hardly counts as a proper solution. However, its effect does imply that there is something running when the computer is running normally which causes the problem to occur--the services that I have tried stopping evidently are not the correct services, or I have not stopped the proper combination of services simultaneously.

I'm wondering if it would be safe to try shutting down services wantonly until the lag problem disappears, then turning them back on to find which permit appropriate function?

I am running Windows 7 Home Premium version 6.1.7601 (Service Pack 1 build 7601) on an HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC. Does anyone have any suggestions/hunches/guesses as to what the problem might be and what I might be able to do to solve it? Please let me know if there is any more information that I should provide, or if there is a specific entity to contact regarding issues such as these.



Images and text below:

Examples of periodic lag as seen in Task Manager network usage graph:
During video chat, with downloading toward the end:








During video chat:








Only downloading:









Examples of downloading during Safe Mode:









Command prompt output for ping -t Google
Pinging Google [74.125.224.176] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=250
Request timed out.
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=761ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=250
Request timed out.
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=603ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Request timed out.
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=156ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=250
Request timed out.
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 74.125.224.176: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=250

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.176:
Packets: Sent = 119, Received = 115, Lost = 4 (3% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 761ms, Average = 25ms



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet periodic lag spike?*

Please click on the link and provide all the information in your next post. Including the IP config log and Xirus screen shot. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## penlu (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Wireless internet periodic lag spike?*

Thanks for the response! Here's the information required:

ipconfig /all run:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Integrator
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-8D-74-5E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-8D-74-5E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-8D-74-5D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e0f1:8e36:517f:561c%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.9(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 05, 2013 3:10:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 06, 2013 3:10:54 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 374112403
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-97-61-FC-08-2E-5F-83-DB-E6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-2E-5F-83-DB-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-8D-74-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3DBE250F-A12F-4951-BFC9-F20148D55D08}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8FA75173-CF58-4281-86EA-58313BC467C9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{67BA4430-27B8-4878-8A97-9DB27C8DC6AE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{05B9B70B-142B-4A78-A538-123258BC32AE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:249d:497:9f1a:45d5(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::249d:497:9f1a:45d5%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

ISP and broadband type: Verizon FiOS
Router type: UltraLine Series3 Model 9100EM
Antivirus and firewall: AVG Free Edition 2013, Windows Firewall

And I've attached a Xirrus screenshot--does that screenshot contain what was needed, or should I have run one of the tests?

Thanks again!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet periodic lag spike?*

Your IP config log looksf good and WiFi inspector shows good signal strength from the wireless router. 
Log into the Router setup and try changing the Channel from #1 to #11. 
Move the computer closer to the router.


----------



## penlu (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Wireless internet periodic lag spike?*

Thanks for the suggestion! I did as advised, but the problem appears to persist... sorry >w<

I am uncertain that it's a signal problem, given that the connection functions perfectly when the computer is running in safe mode with networking?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Wireless internet periodic lag spike?*

Hi -

I'd like to see driver info.

Run this app - 

http://www.sysnative.com/apps/wifi_netsh_lan_wlan_jcgriff2_.exe

A Notepad will open.

Please save the file and attach to your next post.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet periodic lag spike? [moved from Windows 7/Vista]*

I notice you are using *WEP* encryption for your wireless security on the Router. Try changing it to *WPA2/PSK*. This will make it much more secure. And possibly fix the problem.


----------



## penlu (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Wireless internet periodic lag spike? [moved from Windows 7/Vista]*

Thank you for the security tip! I switched the setting to WPA-PSK.

The requested notepad file is attached.


Seems like the network is still doing its thing:










but thanks for all the help!


----------



## penlu (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Wireless internet periodic lag spike? [moved from Windows 7/Vista]*

Hey guys! I think I got it!

I was trying the thing that I mentioned earlier, wherein I turn off all the non-critical services sequentially, and it turns out that if I disable the Bluetooth service, the lag spikes stop. So, spunk.funk, you were right about suspecting interference! That seems to be exactly what it was. (Bluetooth operates in the 2400 MHz band, same as 802.11b and 802.11g radio.)

Thanks for all the help, everyone! <3


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Wireless internet periodic lag spike? [moved from Windows 7/Vista]*

Hi -

Glad you found the problem.

For info -- The text file showed your Intel driver timestamp = April 2013; signal strength 99%.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## penlu (Jun 5, 2013)

So my driver is up to date and everything checks out? Thanks! That's good to know :3


----------

